# T.J.Maxx - 11/12 season



## gmcunni (Sep 1, 2011)

I've started stalking TJ Maxx stores

one near me had 1 winter jacket (not a ski jacket) and a few fleeces.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 1, 2011)

I think they usually start things around Columbus Day Weekend, but I could be wrong.  Level 9 Sports is having a sale this weekend.


----------



## Morwax (Sep 1, 2011)

*TJMaxx*

Maxx cannot be beat on skis stuff..tnx for the heads up


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 1, 2011)

Costco had fleeces already, I think Black Diamond made them.


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Costco had fleeces already, I think Black Diamond made them.



Yup saw those in West Springfield the other day.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Costco had fleeces already, I think Black Diamond made them.



might make a costco run this weekend or next.   also need to grab a box of handwarmers from them.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2011)

TJ Maxx and Marshalls, same company. My wife forces me to check them out year round. Not always the greatest selections, but definitely good prices.


----------



## frapcap (Sep 7, 2011)

The sale usually happens around the 1st/second weekend of October. I usually check slick deals and visit/call the stores semi-daily to see when/if anything has shown up so the wallet can become lighter.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 7, 2011)

Was pretty lame last season.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Was pretty lame last season.



farmer's almanac predicts this year will be better.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 8, 2011)

We were at the Keene, NH TJ on Monday. No ski stuff yet...just some fall fleeces.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> farmer's almanac predicts this year will be better.



I'll take a bad season at TJMaxx if it means another good snow year ...:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 8, 2011)

Have to agree with Wa-loaf.  Lots of clothing, no gear.  Last year was definitely year of the Marmot from what I saw.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2011)

Our TJ Maxx already has a bunch of Watea's for $150.  Looks like they're stepping up their gear game...


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 8, 2011)

andyzee said:


> TJ Maxx and Marshalls, same company. My wife forces me to check them out year round. Not always the greatest selections, but definitely good prices.



Why buy something of quality when you can get something cheap?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Have to agree with Wa-loaf.  Lots of clothing, no gear.  Last year was definitely year of the Marmot from what I saw.





bvibert said:


> Our TJ Maxx already has a bunch of Watea's for $150.  Looks like they're stepping up their gear game...



Um, I didn't think they carried anything other than clothing and maybe some goggles and stuff. Is the Watea thing a joke?


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 8, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Um, I didn't think they carried anything other than clothing and maybe some goggles and stuff. Is the Watea thing a joke?



You can buy them at Building 19 x/24.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 8, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Our TJ Maxx already has a bunch of Watea's for $150. Looks like they're stepping up their gear game...


 
Really?  What is the catch?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> You can buy them at Building 19 x/24.



They have a ski sale every year, but not all locations carry them. Usually lots of low end stuff, but I guess you can sometimes find a steal.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Really?  What is the catch?



No catch, not sure what sizes they had though.

actually, just one catch; I completely made it up


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw some snowshoes at a TJ Maxx last year in NJ.  Assumed they must have been low-end, but when I got home and looked online I saw the suckers were like $250 snowshoes they were selling for <$100.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 13, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I saw some snowshoes at a TJ Maxx last year in NJ.  Assumed they must have been low-end, but when I got home and looked online I saw the suckers were like $250 snowshoes they were selling for <$100.



i saw those too and cursed myself for not getting them. with all the snow we had in CT last season it would have been fun just to walk out in the neighborhood.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i saw those too and cursed myself for not getting them. with all the snow we had in CT last season it would have been fun just to walk out in the neighborhood.



Just wait until you see what the blizzards this year are going to bring!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just wait until you see what the blizzards this year are going to bring!



no shit, that's why i got a jeep!!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 14, 2011)

My wife and I picked up two pairs of "Thunder Bay" showshoes at Job Lot a few years ago. They're nothing fancy, but they do work great. It's awesome to hike in the woods when the snow is 2+ feet deep...and you only drop down a few inches.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2011)

TJ Maxx- don't go there if you need something, but they just might have something you want.

Same applies to Building 19 and Ocean State Job Lot. Love those stores.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2011)

checked out a local TJMaxx yesterday while out for lunch.  a few more fleeces and a softshell or two.  i did grab a lightweight base layer shirt.. perfect for spring skiing under a tshirt. $10 and a very bright color :-D


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> checked out a local TJMaxx yesterday while out for lunch.  a few more fleeces and a softshell or two.  i did grab a lightweight base layer shirt.. perfect for spring skiing under a tshirt. $10 and a very bright color :-D



How about today's update? 

Costco's does have Woolrich fleece jackets for $20, I picked one up over the weekend.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> How about today's update?
> 
> Costco's does have Woolrich fleece jackets for $20, I picked one up over the weekend.



i was at coscto last weekend and didn't see them. i did spend a small fortune anyway.  they did have generators for $750 - $1000 if anyone is looking for hurricane insurance ( i did not partake, we never lost power during the storm anyway).


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i was at coscto last weekend and didn't see them. i did spend a small fortune anyway.  they did have generators for $750 - $1000 if anyone is looking for hurricane insurance ( i did not partake, we never lost power during the storm anyway).



I was at the Waterbury one, they were right next to the door and also had some Blackdiamond soft shells.

I saw the generators too and was tempted, but will just watch Craigs list for a used one.

Will probably stop at the TJ Maxx in Southington on my way home tonight and see if they have anything out yet.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 21, 2011)

Nothing much in the Southington store other than a few Columbia fleece jackets, CB soft shells and a couple pairs of snowboard socks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 21, 2011)

Levelninesports has some sweet coudveil jackets for cheap right now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Levelninesports has some sweet coudveil jackets for cheap right now.


 
+ 1.  I've gotten some nice Cloudveil stuff from them for dirt cheep.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2011)

Still nothing much in the local store over the weekend.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 5, 2011)

Picked up a CB soft shell reg $140 for  $29.95


----------



## HD333 (Oct 5, 2011)

Saw a Mountain Hard Wear Octans (I think was the model) fleece in Marshalls today in Back Bay. Right size and only fifty bucks but the last thing I need is more fleece.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 12, 2011)

TJ Max in Westfield MA had a bunch of Marker and Columbia stuff. Also a bunch of stuff from company's I have never heard of, but the quality seemed on par or better than the Columbia stuff there. I picked up a couple of fleeces and a light weight jacket for spring skiing.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 12, 2011)

Just checked the stuff I got, it's by a company called Avalanch. I didn't get a fleece, it's a base layer.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> TJ Max in Westfield MA had a bunch of Marker and Columbia stuff. Also a bunch of stuff from company's I have never heard of, but the quality seemed on par or better than the Columbia stuff there. I picked up a couple of fleeces and a light weight jacket for spring skiing.



Wtf, they better not have the same Marker coat I just bought for cheaper....

Did you call gmcunni to let him know to get up there quick that they had ski stuff!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 12, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Wtf, they better not have the same Marker coat I just bought for cheaper....
> 
> Did you call gmcunni to let him know to get up there quick that they had ski stuff!



Send me a picture of your Marker coat and I will let you know. I almost craved one of the Marker coats at TJ Maxx but I really didn't need one.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Send me a picture of your Marker coat and I will let you know. I almost craved one of the Marker coats at TJ Maxx but I really didn't need one.



How much were the ones there?

Marker Helios


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 12, 2011)

hittin' the maxx this weekend


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 13, 2011)

Ain't happening this year.


----------



## SNOWPLAYERS11 (Oct 13, 2011)

I never thought about hitting up TJ Maxx or Marshalls for gear.  Sounds better than breaking my bank with my college budget at the North Face store haha. I'll have to check it out this weekend!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 13, 2011)

stopped by local Maxx.  many fleeces and some jackets. they had a couple of very nice Burton jackets. retail ~$300 for sale @ ~$110.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 13, 2011)

So far nothing at the TJMarshalls around Philly. Well except for one size small Columbia Titanium ski jacket in white with two small accents (i think brown), up by the chest shoulder area.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 15, 2011)

Finally found Ski Pants @ tj maxx in St. Davids/Villanova. A few Columbia's, one pair of Marker pants. Picked up a Cloudveil RPK Gore-tex pant for $180, hadn't planed to spend that much. They only had three of them, a M, L and XL. Has a small rubber thing on the leg that says recco, advanced rescue technology, like i see on the Marker Helios arm. 
Ski wares have been weak, pathetic to no glove selection, no goggles, must be to early for this stuff. Oh and no Marker Helios just a non-gore-tex variation that looked nice only the neck line put the weight of the parka on my clavicle close to my neck, uncomfortable. Nice Mt. Hardware honey cone textured fleece but i already have to many of those things. 
http://www.gravityfed.com/outdoorgear/outlet/Cloudveil-RPK-Pant---Mens.html


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 16, 2011)

They did not do the large buy this season.  Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## frapcap (Oct 18, 2011)

I haven't seen anything amazing in Fall River or Dartmouth this year. Just some fleeces and a couple models of Columbia jackets. Wonder if they were stopped by the ski shop owners?


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 18, 2011)

frapcap said:


> I haven't seen anything amazing in Fall River or Dartmouth this year. Just some fleeces and a couple models of Columbia jackets. Wonder if they were stopped by the ski shop owners?



They did not do the large buy this season.

I would imagine that there is a lot less spare inventory available for bulk purchases. Mfrs just aren't running extra production. Same thing happened with Hard goods.

This is where good ski shops shine with solid purchasing and forecasting.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 18, 2011)

frapcap said:


> I haven't seen anything amazing in Fall River or Dartmouth this year. Just some fleeces and a couple models of Columbia jackets. Wonder if they were stopped by the ski shop owners?



I haven't seen much in my local one. Just some Columbia jackets and fleeces, CB soft shells and a couple Marker jackets that I can't even find the model of online.

Think it is like everything else in the manufacturing industry, no one is making extras of anything in this economy so there were no overstocks to buy up this year.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been stalking the western New Jersey and Manhattan T.J. Maxx's for about 3 weeks now, similar to you guys, nothing to report.  Just some Columbia jackets and some other lower-end jackets.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 21, 2011)

Heard a commercial this morning on the radio for a coat sale at TJ Maxx, didn't mention ski jackets, just fleece and other types.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 24, 2011)

*Good deals found!*

I scored a nice Marker insulated jacket at the Marshalls in Millbury today for $80. Also went to the TJ Maxx in Framingham and found some great deals. Along with the same Marker jackets they also had Marker Parkas, Marmot jackets, and Cloudviel RPK jackets for $199. I would have returned the Marker and bought the Cloudveil  if they had my size. They only had large and XL. I was tempted to buy some Cloudveil softshell pants with Gore Tex for $180 but I don't really need them now. They also had some Marmot, Mt Hardware, and Orage fleeces and softshells. 

My girlfriend was looking for a jacket too and the womens dept had an even better selection. She bought a really nice Marker technical shell for $130 but had a hard time deciding between that and a Cloudveil insulated jacket with Gore Windstopper for $180. They also had a Kastle jacket for well over $200, Marmot and cloudveil down liners for around $100, Orage,  and some Mountain Hardware jackets. 

This was the first TJ Maxx I've found with some Quality goods.


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2011)

Mildcat said:


> I scored a nice Marker insulated jacket at the Marshalls in Millbury today for $80. Also went to the TJ Maxx in Framingham and found some great deals. Along with the same Marker jackets they also had Marker Parkas, Marmot jackets, and Cloudviel RPK jackets for $199. I would have returned the Marker and bought the Cloudveil  if they had my size. They only had large and XL. I was tempted to buy some Cloudveil softshell pants with Gore Tex for $180 but I don't really need them now. They also had some Marmot, Mt Hardware, and Orage fleeces and softshells.
> 
> My girlfriend was looking for a jacket too and the womens dept had an even better selection. She bought a really nice Marker technical shell for $130 but had a hard time deciding between that and a Cloudveil insulated jacket with Gore Windstopper for $180. They also had a Kastle jacket for well over $200, Marmot and cloudveil down liners for around $100, Orage,  and some Mountain Hardware jackets.
> 
> This was the first TJ Maxx I've found with some Quality goods.



Nice I just drove by the millbury mall if I had known I would've stopped in


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2011)

hitn' the maxx this week, hope to see some good stuff!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 25, 2011)

disappointment @ newtown CT store.

quantity of stuff has increased but just more of the same stuff that doesn't interest me.  they did have some pants marker or rossi which were decent but not what i was looking for.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 25, 2011)

Mildcat said:


> Cloudviel RPK jackets for $199. I would have returned the Marker and bought the Cloudveil  if they had my size. They only had large and XL. I was tempted to buy some Cloudveil softshell pants with Gore Tex for $180 but I don't really need them now. They also had some Marmot, Mt Hardware, and Orage fleeces and softshells.
> 
> This was the first TJ Maxx I've found with some Quality goods.


I didn't need the RPK pants either but figured they'd be good for warmer days, all my other pants are lined. 
Found the Orage "kenny" base layer pant/light'ish weight fleece, not tight around knees and not baggy, had to snag them. Also picked up Mountain Hardwear Gravity Gore Windstopper gloves over the weekend.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> disappointment @ newtown CT store.
> 
> quantity of stuff has increased but just more of the same stuff that doesn't interest me.  they did have some pants marker or rossi which were decent but not what i was looking for.



This.

Stopped by the Southington store, had a lot of Coumbia fleeces, a couple Marmot soft shells and a Marker jacket or two and hardly any base layers. I wasn't expecting much since they didn't advertise it this year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2011)

TJMaxx in Northborough is the same. Some low end Marker jackets, assorted Columbia (some Titianium) and few Cloudveil RPK jackets. There were some ski pants, but I didn't look that close.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2011)

crapola in the Peabody store


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 28, 2011)

big shopping day for me tomorrow.

suburban to check out boots
play it again to check out skis/boots for daughter 
tj maxx (a couple of them) for assorted ski-wear stuff


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> big shopping day for me tomorrow.
> 
> suburban to check out boots
> play it again to check out skis/boots for daughter
> tj maxx (a couple of them) for assorted ski-wear stuff



You haven't given up on TJ Maxx yet?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You haven't given up on TJ Maxx yet?



oh, i've given up but that won't stop me from dropping in to check out what's there.

my last visit i picked up a nice fleece-like shirt.. good for mid-weight under a shell but stylish enough to wear on its own too.


i also get bonus points with my daughter if i take here there.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> oh, i've given up but that won't stop me from dropping in to check out what's there.
> 
> my last visit i picked up a nice fleece-like shirt.. good for mid-weight under a shell but stylish enough to wear on its own too.
> 
> ...



I grabbed a couple fleece quarter zip shirts at Bj's for around $14, wore one to work today.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> big shopping day for me tomorrow.
> 
> suburban to check out boots
> play it again to check out skis/boots for daughter
> tj maxx (a couple of them) for assorted ski-wear stuff




suburban - bust
tjmaxx (farmington) - nice under armor jacket that tempted me but i passed. also a nice marker i'd have considered if i needed a jacket (I'm looking for pants)
play-it-again sports (southington) - crap selection. 
tjmaxx (southington) - power was out when i got there and they wouldn't let me look around



all in all, a ginormous waste of a day


----------



## Nick (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll have to go check out millbury, on my ride home from work


----------



## 180 (Oct 29, 2011)

big bust this year all around!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 1, 2011)

180 said:


> big bust this year all around!



Yesterday at Marshalls (same company as TJ Maxx) they finally had some good stuff.


I scored Bolle goggles for $25, and a really nice Hines fleece inside/polyester outside layer for $13 (only 1left in my size or I would have backed up the truck).

They also had: 

Bern Watts EPS helmets for ONLY $50 (a steal).
Lots of Under Armour, Skull Candy, Columbia jackets
Columbia ski pants
Marker pants (great quality and a steal at $50, but the legs just seemed awkwardly big on me  )
Socks for $10
Gloves from at least 3 or 4 different manufacturers, reasonably priced

So if you're near a Marshalls it may be time to strike.


EDIT:  Also, the gf scored a really nice pair of Burton mittons with glove liner inserts for $30 at TJ Maxx (normally $65).


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 1, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yesterday at Marshalls (same company as TJ Maxx) they finally had some good stuff.



where?


----------



## 180 (Nov 1, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yesterday at Marshalls (same company as TJ Maxx) they finally had some good stuff.
> 
> 
> Where in Manhattan?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 3, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> where?





180 said:


> Where in Manhattan?



This was actually in Flemington, NJ.

There are some Marshalls in Manhattan (NoHo, Chelsea, and Harlem), but I havent been to any of those this season.


----------



## kickstand (Nov 3, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> This was actually in Flemington, NJ.



Is the Flemington one on 202?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 5, 2011)

Nother' *Marshall's *report.   This one last night in *Bridgewater, NJ*

Marmott, Scott, and Marker gloves, all at $35, originally $65.  The Scotts are a really nice quality ski glove in particular.

Marker and Columbia pants, both at $50, originally $100 (scored a Columbia pair, pretty nice).

Base layers aplenty (various brands), for about $13 to $16, originally in the $30s.

Ski hats aplenty, didnt check brands or prices. Only 1 stray pair of Bolle goggles left, and no helmets at this location.



kickstand said:


> Is the Flemington one on 202?



Yes, 202/31 technically.


----------



## marcski (Nov 5, 2011)

Lots of base layers, terramar and weatherproof. Columbia jackets, a few cloudveil hardshell goretex pants but those were like still $179.  I scored a leather palmed, grandoe goretex glove for $30.  They don't seem the warmest ever, but they are quite nice and with a liner they'll be toasty.  Also bolle goggles for $25.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2011)

Just got a sick CB ski outfit for my son from TJMaxx for $30.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 6, 2011)

*TJ Maxx *of *Clinton, NJ* (last night)

Lots of Bolle goggles at $17, $25, $35, (red, yellow, clear) and a few women's pairs at $65 (originally $120)

Columbia, Marker, Burton jackets

Four or five different companies base layers, as well as Layer 8 and Hind fleece/poly gear

Marker gloves, Scott gloves and mittens, Burton mittens.  Tons of hats.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2011)

found a marshalls near by, going tomorrow on my lunch break.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 7, 2011)

In the store Tyngsboro, MA store and talked to a woman working there who said they were putting out anything they got, when they got it.  But NOT doing an event out of it.  

From what they had, taht about summed it up.  Base layers, hats, gloves, a few goggles, some Columbia and maybe a better quality jacket or two in smaller sizes.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2011)

The Marshall's in Plainville had a lot of base layers from Rossignol, Marmot and some no name brands along with gloves from Marmot and a lot of Columbia fleeces and a couple Under Armor bright green ski jackets.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 7, 2011)

Hit the St Davids/Villanova TJ's again, found one size Large 3ply gore-tex Cloudveil RPK  jacket. Also spotted a few 2ply gore-tex Marmont Cervino jackets for $150


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2011)

Marshalls in bridgeport ct (ski town, NOT) was a bust.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 21, 2011)

Couldn't keep my wallet in my pocket anymore. Bought a nice red Cloudveil RPK Jacket at the Greendale Mall TJ Maxx. Normally I wear a small Jacket but they didn't have smalls and the medium fit pretty good. They still had some Lg and Xl left if anyone is interested.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

I keep popping in to the TJs along my travel routes (Peabody, Rowley, Seabrook) and hoping one of those Cloudveils show up.  Nope.  Crapola for the most part with the occasional Marmot soft shell, which I really don't need.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, forgot to add, i returned the Marker Jacket a couple weeks ago. Good jacket for the price but I wanted something better.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I keep popping in to the TJs along my travel routes (Peabody, Rowley, Seabrook) and hoping one of those Cloudveils show up.  Nope.  Crapola for the most part with the occasional Marmot soft shell, which I really don't need.



Which size are you looking for? Greendale has some and a couple weeks ago Shoppers World had them in Lg and Xl.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

Large

but you know, I walk into these stores somewhat happy they don't have something nice.  I really don't _need_ a new jacket, mine has served me fine for the past two seasons.  I just want one.  :lol:

If it were in red, I probably wouldn't be interested.  Not really a fan.

Thanks for asking though


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

I think it is the trill of the hunt that is more fun than the actual kill when you finally buy something.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm pretty much in DHS' boat.  I don't need anything so I am staying away so I don't get anymore wild ideas.  One only needs to look at my man cave to see that I have more than enough outdoor clothing and gear.  A great thing about where I am now is that the SLC Patagonia Outlet is 1.5 miles away.  The bad thing is that the SLC Patagonia Outlet is 1.5 miles away.  Two *killer* sales there in the last few months--both 40-50% off storewide and with new stock coming in (and in their overflow space).  I scored a Slopestyle 2.0 Hoody (softshell) that was originally like $150 for $40:  







Bought some nice Christmas gifts for my new daughter as well for like 80% off.  And I got a Phil's Fleece Jacket for $35 instead of $150.  

Yeah, my wife killed me...and my credit cards are on lock down!  :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Large
> 
> but you know, I walk into these stores somewhat happy they don't have something nice.  I really don't _need_ a new jacket, mine has served me fine for the past two seasons.  I just want one.  :lol:
> 
> ...



Northborough has some recently. In the same center as the new Wegmans at Rt9 and 20.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Northborough has some recently. In the same center as the new Wegmans at Rt9 and 20.



Did my grandmother in Westborough put you up to this to get me to come visit her?  :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I keep popping in to the TJs along my travel routes (Peabody, Rowley, Seabrook) and hoping one of those Cloudveils show up.  Nope.  Crapola for the most part with the occasional Marmot soft shell, which I really don't need.



Rutland TJ Maxx had some nice stuff today, including some Cloudveils.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I keep popping in to the TJs along my travel routes (Peabody, Rowley, Seabrook) and hoping one of those Cloudveils show up.  Nope.  Crapola for the most part with the occasional Marmot soft shell, which I really don't need.


The three layer gore tex Cloudveil's are nice jackets, i'm still looking for a Medium, only finding Marmot two layer performance gore tex Cervino and Mainline jackets in all sizes. I did the store locator search and noticed a few have a R = "the runway at maxx" whatever that means but the Saint Davids store is one of those and they seem to get lots of hi end merchandise, so, i'm going to try and hit the other two.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 28, 2011)

Was at the T.J. Maxx in St. Albans, VT this weekend, and it became obvious that they sent a TON more of their ski stuff up there than they do at the stores in NY, NJ, PA.  

Several rows of ski jackets and pants from tons on manufacturers, including Cloudveil.  Wound up getting a really cool blue pair of Columbia snow pants for $40.  Tons of winter socks, gloves, etc.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 30, 2011)

Hit one in Manhattan today. Had several Cloudveil RPKs in LG and XL. Also had an awesome Orage soft shell but it was in lavander:roll: I can't see me wearing that color with any regularity.

Anyone have the RPK?? I've never owned the lower end Gortex stuff.


----------



## kickstand (Nov 30, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Hit one in Manhattan today. Had several Cloudveil RPKs in LG and XL. Also had an awesome Orage soft shell but it was in lavander:roll: I can't see me wearing that color with any regularity.
> 
> Anyone have the RPK?? I've never owned the lower end Gortex stuff.



Do you remember the colors on the RPK, by any chance?


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 30, 2011)

They had blue red and yellow.


----------



## kickstand (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like the leftovers from last year.  I was hoping, even though a pipe dream, they might have some from the prior season.  I looked high and low at the end of 2009-2010 for one of two colors and they were nowhere to be found, even in small.

Thanks....


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 1, 2011)

My son had LAX practice in the lcoal dome last night so stopped into the TJMaxx next door for a quick peak and they had more stock than the one in the city. Some more Cloudvail gear including RPK jacket and pants, Marker pants, Burton gear, lots of gloves including some leather options and Goretex treated options, base layers etc. I had to get my son home so I didn't buy anything but I will be heading there this weekend.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

I didn't want to make a new thread but I did see that Bj's has a Mountain Hardware 650 down jacket for $135 and noticed that Costco in NH had a North Face one for around the same price.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I didn't want to make a new thread but I did see that Bj's has a Mountain Hardware 650 down jacket for $135 and noticed that Costco in NH had a North Face one for around the same price.



costco selling North Face?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> costco selling North Face?



I haven't been to the Waterbury one recently, but the one in Nashua, NH had NF down jackets.

I did get the MH one at Bj's though. Can never have enough jackets!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2011)

stopped in the same TJM i've been going to for weeks. wasn't planning to buy anything but was in teh shopping center so i popped in.

more pants (CB + columbia) and more jackets, include a few Mountain Hardware soft shells.  They had a handful of very nice cloudveil (red) jackets.  fit nice but wasn't really looking to spend $200.

also had larger assortment of baselayers than previously seen.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> stopped in the same TJM i've been going to for weeks. wasn't planning to buy anything but was in teh shopping center so i popped in.
> 
> more pants (CB + columbia) and more jackets, include a few Mountain Hardware soft shells.  They had a handful of very nice cloudveil (red) jackets.  fit nice but wasn't really looking to spend $200.
> 
> also had larger assortment of baselayers than previously seen.



So you bought nothing?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> So you bought nothing?



correct. had the baselayer pants (level 8 - 3/4 length) in my hand @ $15 but i wanted something a little thicker.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> correct. had the baselayer pants (level 8 - 3/4 length) in my hand @ $15 but i wanted something a little thicker.



Could of got 2 pairs


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 3, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> My son had LAX practice in the lcoal dome last night so stopped into the TJMaxx next door for a quick peak and they had more stock than the one in the city.



Yeah, I discovered the one I hit in VT had probably 5 to 8 times the winter stuff as we have down here.  Inventory management fail.   You figure out their thinking,_ "Vermont equals skiing, so lets put all the ski stuff up there"_, but little do they know that only a small percentage of Vermonters actually ski/snowboard.  They'd do better overloading the stores in NYC, Jersey, Boston etc...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Could of got 2 pairs



:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> You figure out their thinking,_ "Vermont equals skiing, so lets put all the ski stuff up there"_, but little do they know that only a small percentage of Vermonters actually ski/snowboard.


 
That's not true!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> costco selling North Face?



The Waterbury store only had some womens NF jackets.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 6, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, I discovered the one I hit in VT had probably 5 to 8 times the winter stuff as we have down here.  Inventory management fail.   You figure out their thinking,_ "Vermont equals skiing, so lets put all the ski stuff up there"_, but little do they know that only a small percentage of Vermonters actually ski/snowboard.  They'd do better overloading the stores in NYC, Jersey, Boston etc...



I'm [planning on getting some extra gloves for the kids and base layers for us all at the one down here. I will have to see where the nearest one to be in VT is for other apparal/equipement needs.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 7, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> That's not true!



Heck yeah it is.  The vast majority of Vermonters* dont ski or snowboard.





*Defined as born and raised, not someone that moved there.



jrmagic said:


> I'm [planning on getting some extra gloves for the kids and base layers for us all at the one down here. I will have to see where the nearest one to be in VT is for other apparal/equipement needs.



If it's anything like the one in St. Albans, you'll do well, they were jam packed with stuff.  The racks were so full it was almost annoying, because you'd have to remove something just to create room to check on sizes, etc...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Heck yeah it is.  The vast majority of Vermonters* dont ski or snowboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Having had a family home in VT, gone to High School and College in Vermont, actually spent more time living there than anywhere else, I definitely agree with you.

The vast majority of the "True Vermonters" I knew didn't ski or board.  This was even true of the Vermonters I encountered working at the ski areas who presumably got a season pass as part of their compensation.

I won't say it's an economic thing either.  I knew plenty of Vermonters who snowmachined, which isn't a cheap hobby.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 7, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I won't say it's an economic thing either.  I knew plenty of Vermonters who snowmachined, which isn't a cheap hobby.



My wife and I rented one last year. It was a friggin blast. If we had more time and more money, we'd probably pick up two sleds.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Heck yeah it is.  The vast majority of Vermonters* dont ski or snowboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Speaking as "one of those," you're wrong again.....lots of folks do.  Don't rely on stereotypes....that's something lots of "flatlanders" do.  :dunce: :wink:

Seriously though almost every Vermont kid near a resort has the opportunity to take part in school programs with the mountains.  These aren't new.  They've been around for decades.  And Vermonters don't generally ski on weekends or holidays nor at Stowe or Stratton.  Vermonters can be found skiing at places like Burke, Jay, MRG, Bolton, Lyndon Outing Club, Cochran's (billski's favorite), Northeast Slopes, Suicide Six, etc.  So you may not see us.  Pull into Mount Ellen and count the number of green plates...lots.

And to the underlying point, TJ Maxx as one of the largest retailers, must have some idea what they are doing.  I imagine that they found that areas closer to resorts with folks of lower socieoeconomic backgrounds bought more of the ski stuff than folks in more wealthy areas, where folks are more likely to go to EMS, LL Bean, or buy it new.  But I don't know...maybe you are in the business and know something I don't (is your last name Penney, Macy, or Marcus?  :dunce: )


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 7, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> *Having had a family home in VT, gone to High School and College in Vermont, actually spent more time living there than anywhere else, I definitely agree with you.
> 
> The vast majority of the "True Vermonters" I knew didn't ski or board. * This was even true of the Vermonters I encountered working at the ski areas who presumably got a season pass as part of their compensation.



It was one of the things that surprised me most about Vermont when I moved there.   As for the pass, I found that most of the Stowe locals that worked at Stowe skied, but that often the folks that worked at Stowe but were from a bit farther away, say Wolcott etc... didnt.  God knows I only worked there for the "free" season pass, but I had fun!




thetrailboss said:


> * Speaking as "one of those," you're wrong again.....lots of folks do.  Don't rely on stereotypes....that's something lots of "flatlanders" do.*  :dunce: :wink:



There is a difference between "lots of folks" and  "a preponderance of folks".   I'm sure "lots of folks" beekeep, stamp collect, and scuba dive in Vermont too, but not many in actuality.  My point was, I guarantee you that many more people (_on balance_ - key distinction here) from the "flatlands" ironically are skiers/boarders than people from Vermont, which is an ironic happenstance given that the skiing is so much better in Vermont.  All I'm saying - No need for it to be taken so personal.

 As for relying on stereotypes, I'm not.  I lived and worked in VT for over 6 years, and my future Mrs. is a Vermonter, so even after living there I'm up there frequently.



thetrailboss said:


> * TJ Maxx as one of the largest retailers, must have some idea what they are doing.*  I imagine that they found that areas closer to resorts with folks of lower socieoeconomic backgrounds bought more of the ski stuff than folks in more wealthy areas, where folks are more likely to go to EMS, LL Bean, or buy it new.  But I don't know...maybe you are in the business and know something I don't (is your last name Penney, Macy, or Marcus?  :dunce: )



I have no idea, and no I dont work in retail.  All I know is that even several days after black Friday, that particular TJ Maxx is St. Albans was positively crammed, slammed, and jammed with more ski stuff than we have in Manhattan and what others have said is currently in Boston.   But just brainstorming, I'd find it hard to believe that that is a logical inventory management decision, but what do I know, I could be wrong.    As for retailer's IQ, Filenes Basement and Symms are a few of TJ Maxx's discounter competitors, currently in bankruptcy liquidation (sad, I love Symms), so mistakes are indeed possible!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> There is a difference between "lots of folks" and  "a preponderance of folks".   I'm sure "lots of folks" beekeep, stamp collect, and scuba dive in Vermont too, but not many in actuality.  My point was, I guarantee you that many more people (_on balance_ - key distinction here) from the "flatlands" ironically are skiers/boarders than people from Vermont, which is an ironic happenstance given that the skiing is so much better in Vermont.  All I'm saying - No need for it to be taken so personal.
> 
> I



My response was to your point that the "vast majority of Vermonters* dont ski or snowboard," which I disagree.  To be particular, more than a "slim majority" do ski or snowboard or have done so.   I guess it is a difference of time, place, and perspective.  

There is no question that "on balance many more people from the flatlands are skiers/boarders."  A state of 650,000 versus one with several million there is no question about that.  But that's not what you had originally said.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 7, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> There is no question that "on balance many more people from the flatlands are skiers/boarders."  A state of 650,000 versus one with several million there is no question about that. * But that's not what you had originally said*.



Well, I do agree that given a state with 6,500,000 and 650,000 the former is clearly likely to have more skiers than the latter.

But I DID also mean that even if you remove the "size bias" and just go by an average, that a far greater percentage of people from, say, New Jersey, Connecticut, or southern New York are likely to be skiers/boarders, than people born and raised in Vermont, that's the point that you and I disagree on, and I'm surprised you disagree on that, as I believe most Vermonters would be in agreement with me.

Though I do concede that this is slowly changing, and that far more mountains and communities are trying to open the sport and make it as accessible as possible.  Little Bolton does a great job with this, for instance, they have after-school "ski club" type programs with a TON of schools in the area, and these sorts of programs have a soft-spot in my heart, as they are the way I learned how to ski.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Though I do concede that this is slowly changing, and that far more mountains and communities are trying to open the sport and make it as accessible as possible.  Little Bolton does a great job with this, for instance, they have after-school "ski club" type programs with a TON of schools in the area, and these sorts of programs have a soft-spot in my heart, as they are the way I learned how to ski.



Actually that is going "back to the future" because Vermont, as seen on NELSAP, had lots of community hills that made the sport very accessible.  There are still some and almost every kid I grew up with got the chance to learn to ski or ride for cheap and took it.


----------



## skiahman (Dec 13, 2011)

Several Cloudveil RPK jackets in the Downtown Crossing, Boston store, sizes med and large, blue and yellow for anyone in the Boston area that's looking.


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hmm, I may have to check that out tomorrow!

I checked over the weekend and the attleboro TJMaxx had 1 RPK jacket in XL and 1 RPK pant in XL as well.  Too big for me.  the price was $199 I think for each.  Is that a good price tho?  I liked the construction of the jacket, felt very well made.

On a separate topic, anyone seen any good gear for women as well?  the gf is looking for some pants and a longer jacket for snowboarding, but the only things I see are some Marmot soft shells.  There was a HH pant at the Attleboro store but it was way too big for her.



skiahman said:


> Several Cloudveil RPK jackets in the Downtown Crossing, Boston store, sizes med and large, blue and yellow for anyone in the Boston area that's looking.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 14, 2011)

kickstand said:


> Sounds like the leftovers from last year.  I was hoping, even though a pipe dream, they might have some from the prior season.  I looked high and low at the end of 2009-2010 for one of two colors and they were nowhere to be found, even in small.
> 
> Thanks....



Came across this on the net. Not sure if this is what you were looking for....  Looks like a medium
http://www.klmountainshop.com/cloudveil-rpk-prka-2008.html


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 14, 2011)

dartmouth01 said:


> Hmm, I may have to check that out tomorrow!
> 
> I checked over the weekend and the attleboro TJMaxx had 1 RPK jacket in XL and 1 RPK pant in XL as well.  Too big for me.  the price was $199 I think for each.  Is that a good price tho?  I liked the construction of the jacket, felt very well made.
> 
> On a separate topic, anyone seen any good gear for women as well?  the gf is looking for some pants and a longer jacket for snowboarding, but the only things I see are some Marmot soft shells.  There was a HH pant at the Attleboro store but it was way too big for her.




Other than a closeout, I haven't seen the jacket priced under $250 and in some cases over $300 so yeah I'd say $199 is a good deal.  Can't speak for the women's stuff but I don;t see why they wouldn't have decent women's gear as well.


----------



## skiahman (Dec 14, 2011)

The price in Boston for the RPK was $199 as it should be for all TJMaxx's. That's a great price for a $400 jacket. Was up there again today and they were still there, crying out to me "buy me, buy me" but I resisted. I really need new skis.


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Uggh, I can hear it from here!  I actually bought a green O'Neill snowboarding jacket from TJMaxx already (you may have seen it on the racks too) for $99, that fits great, has all the features I can think of (except removable hood) and is two layers.  I just have it in the back of my mind that I want Goretex gear.  I've had goretex stuff in the past, and all the stuff performed amazingly well.  I'll probably be happy with the O'Neill, but the RPK is a steal (well, relatively speaking I guess).  The debate now rages....

Thanks for the heads up.  I'm going that direction on Fri, so maybe I'll swing in to take a look and try on the large, if its still there.



skiahman said:


> The price in Boston for the RPK was $199 as it should be for all TJMaxx's. That's a great price for a $400 jacket. Was up there again today and they were still there, crying out to me "buy me, buy me" but I resisted. I really need new skis.


----------



## kickstand (Dec 15, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Came across this on the net. Not sure if this is what you were looking for....  Looks like a medium
> http://www.klmountainshop.com/cloudveil-rpk-prka-2008.html



Never seen that color before.  I wonder if it may have been a promo/display item.  The ones I had been looking for were Sienna and some grey-ish color, not sure what they called it.  Thanks for posting, though.


----------



## kickstand (Dec 15, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Came across this on the net. Not sure if this is what you were looking for....  Looks like a medium
> http://www.klmountainshop.com/cloudveil-rpk-prka-2008.html





kickstand said:


> Never seen that color before.  I wonder if it may have been a promo/display item.  The ones I had been looking for were Sienna and some grey-ish color, not sure what they called it.  Thanks for posting, though.



Well, I'll be damned - look what I found.....

http://store.gearjunkie.com/products/cloudveil_rpk_jacket_mens.html

I wouldn't pay those prices at this point, but it looks like the ones I was looking for are still out there.  Starting to wonder where they were when I was still looking.......


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone looking for Cloudveil stuff on super discount should also consider this place:  

www.levelninesports.com


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 15, 2011)

*you guys check out the reviews -*

complaints about front zipper issues on those RPK jackets.

I tried on the RPK in a size L, fit was closer to a Marmot M except sleeves were longer. Inside back of the jacket has a span of a roll like strip of fabric a bit below the neck line. It's designed as a snow stop, the bulk was uncomfortable for me. I have enough of a time buying base layers, shirts, etc that don't overlap in the same place when layered. Yea i know, princess and the pea, whatever, thought i'd point it out to you guys. I did buy the RPK pants.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 15, 2011)

kickstand said:


> Well, I'll be damned - look what I found.....
> 
> http://store.gearjunkie.com/products/cloudveil_rpk_jacket_mens.html
> 
> I wouldn't pay those prices at this point, but it looks like the ones I was looking for are still out there.  Starting to wonder where they were when I was still looking.......



Yeah the current colers at TJMAXX look far more attractive at $199.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 15, 2011)

kickstand said:


> Well, I'll be damned - look what I found.....
> 
> http://store.gearjunkie.com/products/cloudveil_rpk_jacket_mens.html
> 
> I wouldn't pay those prices at this point, but it looks like the ones I was looking for are still out there.  Starting to wonder where they were when I was still looking.......



That's the RPK from 2 seasons ago. I have the blue one as seen in my avatar. I bought it for just over $200 from KL Mountainshop. They have/had a Cloudveil only store with a bunch of it at pretty good prices. The newer versions of the jacket have a full storm flap in front and lost the pass holder pocket on the sleeve.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 6, 2012)

Stopped by the Max in NYC and noticed that they marked down their winter gear. Not much stock in this one but they did ahve the RPK marked down to $150 which is a fantastic deal.


----------



## kickstand (Jan 7, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Stopped by the Max in NYC and noticed that they marked down their winter gear. Not much stock in this one but they did ahve the RPK marked down to $150 which is a fantastic deal.



I was at the one in Woburn, MA last week and found one blue RPK in XL for $150.  I was VERY tempted, but resisted.  I might swing back one more time.  If its still there, it was meant to be....


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm new here.  I have been able to score some Burton's jackets and pants (some colored match) over the last 2 years @ TjMaxx/Marshall.  I usually do not look into spyder, cloudveil, columbia, etc.  Sounds like a few preference on cloudveil.  Is this brand highly recommended?  

The TJMaxx @ North Conway seems to have good selection of ski wear.  


Sent from my iPhone 5.


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 21, 2012)

Tj maxx is still one of the best places to get discount ski wear.   Picked up some nice cloudveil windproof layer jacket-Saratoga 2 for 39.00 no tax.   Regular retail was 140$.  Searched online and cheapest I could find was 56$. 

  I know it's supposed to be cheap made in China crap but the construction on the jacket is pretty nice. 


 Oh well,  ready for next season.... 

Sent from my Htc Incredible via tapatalk....


----------

